# Hobbles



## Christina_M (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm thinking about trying hobbles on my shetland mare because she paws when she tied. It is a bad habit that needs to be broken. I sent one of my riding horses to a trainer to get a tune-up and she put them on her twice and she hasn't pawed since. What are your thoughts on hobbles? Have you used them? Where did you get them?


----------



## ropenride (Aug 12, 2008)

I like hobbles. I've mostly used them on the big horses, but my minis are almost all hobble-broke so I can turn them loose to graze outside. My hubby is a leatherworker and made all of my hobbles, but I've seen some on ebay before. Personally tho, for a pawer (and I have 2 of them!!) I prefer a kick chain. It's basically just a single strap with a short length of chain attached...you put it around the fetlock like a hobble and when they paw with that foot they rap the other leg with the chain. It works well on the hind legs for horses that kick in the stall or trailer also. It reinforces the idea that when they paw (like they can't do with the hobbles) there is immediate punishment. Quick, safe and effective IMO.


----------

